# Claimin Tax Back on DEIVF Abroad - Med1 Form Republic of Ireland



## shoegals (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I have been told that we can claim tax back for our DEIVF treatment abroad this year. I have been searching online but can't find anything definite about it. Have any of you claimed for your treatments abroad?

Any advice/information would be greatly received.

Thank you

Shoegals


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Shoes,
If you go over to the czech republic thread there is definatley some posts there about this and how to do it.  You may need to go back a few pages but there is info there.


----------



## shoegals (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you so much for that.

Shoegals


----------

